# My first NPT - advice?



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I found a great deal on Craigslist and will be getting a 30g with stand, heater, filter, hood all for $30! The guy was just gonna throw it out, so I'm getting an awesome deal. 

My dad will likely be picking it up Friday for me and I'd like to make it a NPT for my sorority (and probably some guppies and cories that I already have and know get along with my girls). 

I've read the stickies, but if anyone has recommendations for specific brands of product, I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'm on a tight budget, but will be getting nice lights for the set-up and I think we have 4 bags of Miracle Grow Potting Soil (or Mix, not sure) in my garage. I'll need to get sand (any recommendations?) too.

I have 7 bettas, 3 guppies at the moment, a mystery snail, and a cory (I can't wait to get more buddies for him). I'm ordering more plants from peachii and some MTS and more mystery snails (babies) as well. What type of shrimp should I get? I only see ghost shrimp at my pet stores.. would those work for the ecosystem? 

And say I got up to 10 bettas (eventually) how many guppies and cories would I be able to fit in a NPT? Not sure if things are affected differently in this kind of system. I have a decent amount of wisteria and anacharis already, plus whatever peachii sends me! I'll probably set up the tank and add some guppies, snails, and shrimp first once it's planted and leave my girls in the 10g for now until there's good plant growth and lots of hiding spots in the 30g. Does that sound okay?

I'm sure I'm forgetting stuff and will come back with more questions! But any suggestions for affordable things I should get would be greatly appreciated it.  And if anyone has extra clippings they're just throwing away, I'd definitely be interested! The more plants, the merrier! 

I'm also thinking about getting a piece of driftwood.. but where could I buy it? And how much should I be looking to spend? What other "natural" type decor could I add?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Any input? I'd really love suggestions and advice!


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I have had a naturally planted tank for about two years now and I will tell you I hate using sand. I prefer gravel mostly because if you ever need to clean the tank sand is terrible to scoop out and gets everywhere. Also I have had driftwood in my tank and that is fine if you don't want the water to be crystal clear. Driftwood tinges the water brown and helps to bring down a high ph level. Also get moss balls. I love moss balls!!! They help to keep algae from growing and ever since I've had my moss balls I've never had trouble with algae. I live in Canada so I can't help you with where to buy stuff but most bigger pet store chains here carry drift wood for under 10 dollars per piece.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I would love gravel, but I can't find any really small diameter stuff. Thank you for the advice! Maybe I'll reconsider on the driftwood. Is there anything else you recommend for decor/attaching moss to? I really want this to look natural.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Well when I had my very first betta, a red crown tail, the smart people at my LFS recommended some lava rocks to go in my tank. The sharp edges snagged my baby's tail and caused it to tear so I went out and got some java moss and tied it to the rocks and let it grow over all the rough edges. I never had issues with snagged tails after that. Also if you wait long enough moss balls will grow over rocks and wood if you tie them down. I really like the natural looking tanks too and I think the fish enjoy them more. It really brings out their colour.


----------



## gabrielle09 (Jan 23, 2012)

Adding a little bit of bamboo is nice too. They are easy plants to take care of as are java ferns. My fish like to hide in their leaves. I like having low maintenance tanks if I can.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm really going to need stuff for the hard scape, so I'm taking in all ideas. The natural look is definitely my favorite.  The fish look beautiful in it too! I thought bamboo couldn't be fully submersed?


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Also - what are the best types of shrimp and snails for a NPT?


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Get driftwood if you want it. If you're wanting a natural look, I think you'll like it. I love mine!

Driftwood only releases tannins in the beginning. You can boil it first before putting it in your tank and this will cause a lot of the tannins to be released. Water changes will eventually remove the tannins from your water as will using carbon in your filter. I have driftwood in all of my tanks and they all have crystal clear water.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Bounce said:


> Get driftwood if you want it. If you're wanting a natural look, I think you'll like it. I love mine!
> 
> Driftwood only releases tannins in the beginning. You can boil it first before putting it in your tank and this will cause a lot of the tannins to be released. Water changes will eventually remove the tannins from your water as will using carbon in your filter. I have driftwood in all of my tanks and they all have crystal clear water.


I really like the look of driftwood and I do have carbon in my filter. Depending on the size I'm able to buy, boiling is definitely a possibility too - thank you! Do you know if Petsmart sells driftwood? I only see grape driftwood which I don't think you can put in an aquarium..?


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I got the mopani driftwood (in the reptile section) and I've had it for months. So far it's doing well. I know other aquarists have used it with no issues as well.
Mopani is a hard wood and great for aquariums. c:


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> I got the mopani driftwood (in the reptile section) and I've had it for months. So far it's doing well. I know other aquarists have used it with no issues as well.
> Mopani is a hard wood and great for aquariums. c:


Thank you, I actually just stumbled across it! Once I get my next paycheck, I'm definitely buying a couple of pieces!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Yay, I got the tank today! I can't wait to clean it up and start really planning for my NPT.  

Any plant suggestions that regular pet stores sell? Low/med light plants?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

you can always look for seachem flourite gravel. it is a small gravel and is for planted tanks. http://www.seachem.com/Products/Gravel.html they even comes in a couple of different colours


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

megaredize said:


> you can always look for seachem flourite gravel. it is a small gravel and is for planted tanks. http://www.seachem.com/Products/Gravel.html they even comes in a couple of different colours


It looks pretty expensive though. :/ I think I'll go with the black diamond blasting sand. I can get it at my Tractor Supply quite cheaply. Now I just need to find more fast growing plants. I have anacharis and wisteria already.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya it can be expensive but it has iron and stuff in it to feed the plants. Never thought of using blasting sand.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

megaredize said:


> ya it can be expensive but it has iron and stuff in it to feed the plants. Never thought of using blasting sand.


I saw a few people on here mention it in other threads and it's so affordable so I think I'll give it a go. 

Started cleaning everything tonight. I have the tank soaking overnight in a white vinegar/water solution. It's such a pretty tank, I can't wait to get my plants from peachii and start putting it together next weekend!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

First off, I love your tank! I'm a big fan of bowfronts.  One of these days, when I find the right price, I plan to invest on a really large one for goldfish... but not yet.  

Mopani driftwood is safe, but I've read that grapewood can cause problems for fish. They sometimes sell that for aquariums, but should only be used with reptiles, because it's NOT aquarium safe. 

Another fast grower, but one that requires a lot of light, is cabomba. I've had it double in size in two weeks.  I LOVE it for how soft it is, and how it takes up a lot of space visually in the tank. The needles do fall, which is kind of annoying because you have to vacuum fairly often (although, you wouldn't see them much against black sand), but they're so soft and the fish love them.  they provide good cover and are great background/filler plants.  

They *DO* require high light though, so you need to make sure that your bulbs are bright.  

Miro and Hornwort are others that are very similar in look, but I have no idea how fast they grow or what their light requirements are.  

Good luck to you, looking forward to seeing photos!


----------

